# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  White Pills

## Occam's Banana

I'm starting this thread as a sort of yin-yang-style complement to my *Postcards from the Clown Show* thread. Where the purpose of that thread is to exhibit "various   absurd/pathetic/stupid/etc. items of a political and/or sociological   nature," the purpose of this thread is to do just the opposite - namely, to show that not everything going on out there is stupid, hopeless and/or pathetic.

Michael Malice defines a "white pill" as something that suggests or confirms that, while it is possible we might lose, it is _not_ possible that we _must_ lose.  And while I expect the Clown Show thread to end up being longer and more active than this one, that is not a reason to abandon all hope. There are no guarantees, but quality can win out over quantity.

Please feel free to comment upon and contribute your own "White Pills."

I'll start with something I also posted over in the Clown Show thread. It features both a clown _and_ a white pill - the clown is a teacher who is trying to infect a student with his own racist bigotry, and the white pill is that the student isn't having any of that bull$#@!:




> h/t Not the Bee
> 
> *Watch this student eviscerate a teacher trying to indoctrinate his class in woke critical race theory*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bHrrZdFRPk

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/thehill/status/1376922943457013762

----------


## Danke

Reported.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/jack/status/1426349690879102980


https://twitter.com/LPMisesCaucus/st...88376442347525

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/MythinformedMKE/...60952713007113

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...67980379770885


// subtweet no longer available

----------


## Occam's Banana

> High School Kids in Colorado Walk Out of Multiple Schools After Refusing to Comply With Mask Mandate (VIDEOS)
> 
> https://timcast.com/news/high-school...andate-videos/





> Now *that* did my heart good.


"It is possible we might lose. It is not possible that we must lose." -- Michael Malice

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Occam's Banana
> 
> 
> Sorry, Marita. Looks like "the screeching voices of the minority" were louder after all:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/1433813834586804228
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me hopeful [...]


"It is possible we might lose. It is not possible that we must lose." -- Michael Malice

----------


## Lindsey



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Partisangirl/sta...44851361832960

// tweet no longer available

----------


## acptulsa

> https://twitter.com/Partisangirl/sta...44851361832960

----------


## Occam's Banana

*58% Of Voters Agree: Media Are Enemy of the People*
(Article is behind a sign-in wall.)

Poll results are from July of last year, but it's difficult to imagine they've gotten any better since then. If anything, just the opposite ...

"The corporate press is the enemy of the people." -- Michael Malice

"We are winning. We will win. All will be well." -- Michael Malice
https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/s...71164715487233

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/statu...78627970326533


https://twitter.com/mtaibbi/status/1489043459910553603

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/mtracey/status/1494884520558047234

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Occam's Banana
> 
> 
> According to his profile, Glen McGregor is "CTV National News journalist in the Parliamentary Press Gallery".
> 
> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...50454502068229
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CTVVancouver/sta...98706673983492


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

s://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/30/opinion/ghost-guns-control.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/TheRealKeean/sta...84979243479043

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/NewsPolitics/sta...23870562541571

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *American Homeschooling Goes Boom*
> https://bariweiss.substack.com/p/ame...ling-goes-boom
> _Suzy Weiss (07 September 2021)_
> 
> [...]
> 
> The number of kids going to school at home nationwide has doubled over the past two years. In 2019, there were about 2.5 million students learning at home. Today there are nearly 5 million. That means more than 11 percent of American households are educating their children outside of traditional schools.
> 
> [...]





> https://twitter.com/JeremyTate41/sta...58540271017993
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.census.gov/library/stori...-pandemic.html


*Homeschooling surge continues despite schools reopening*

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...80390337900552

----------


## Occam's Banana

"Not all heroes wear capes."

----------


## Occam's Banana

"It is possible we might lose. It is not possible that we must lose." -- Michael Malice

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...92803063889923

----------


## Occam's Banana

h/t Michael Malice

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/07/u...ew-survey.html

https://twitter.com/nytimes/status/1545062430748852224

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...40346665996288

----------


## acptulsa

The Cathedral can diagnose the problem.  They're just trying to cut their losses the only way they know how, by redefining reality for those remaining suckers, and the new ones born every minute.

----------


## CaptUSA

> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...40346665996288


This is just hilarious!   And scary as hell at the same time.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> This is just hilarious!   And scary as hell at the same time.


They recognize they have a problem, but are incapable of understanding its nature or their role as catalysts.

They really are completely oblivious and utterly self-blind:

https://twitter.com/AP/status/1545877131175120907

----------


## Occam's Banana

"We are winning. We will win. All will be well." -- Michael Malice



*Man claims to have sold dozens of 'ghost guns' at Houston gun buyback event*
https://www.fox26houston.com/news/ma...-buyback-event
_Matthew Seedorff (01 August 2022)_

[bold emphasis added - OB]

HOUSTON - Houston leaders say they will no longer accept 3D-printed firearms, also known as ghost guns, at future gun buyback events after one man allegedly exchanged dozens of them over the weekend.

"Were going to exclude those next time around," said Mayor Sylvester Turner. "This is a program designed for people who want to voluntarily relinquish their guns."

On Saturday, city officials held their first gun buyback event in Houston. The mayors office says more than 840 firearms were turned over to the city in exchange for $50, $100, $150, and $200 Visa gift cards.

The gift card amounts were based on the type of firearm, including $50 for non-functioning guns, $100 for shotguns/rifles, $150 per handgun, and $200 for automatic rifles.

FOX 26 was able to find the man who claimed to have exchanged his homemade 3D-printed guns with Houston officials. The man wants to stay anonymous, but says, "The goal was not personal profit, but to send [Houston leaders] a message about spending $1 million tax dollars on something that has no evidence of any effect on crime..."

"Youll always have people who will try and take advantage of the programs," said Turner. "I was there when that person brought in those guns. The reason we went ahead and did that was we had not said we werent going to."

In February, Mayor Turner announced "One Safe Houston." A $53 million federally funded initiative aimed at decreasing crime across Houston. Mayor Turner says $1 million from the initiative will be used for gun buyback events.

"There are some folks who dont want any guns removed," said Turner. "Well, I dont want any more children dying." 

The anonymous man we spoke with showed us a receipt from the exchange. According to the anonymous man, *each gun cost him about $3 to make*. On Saturday, he says he exchanged 62 3D-printed guns with Houston leaders and was given $50 per firearm.

The man says his goal is to have the city, "Pay fair prices [at gun buyback events], use private donations rather than tax dollars, and dont destroy historic guns."

"There needs to be state and federal laws to ban people from manufacturing and producing these ghost guns," said Turner. "Theyre just as deadly. All that person did is highlight why there are so many guns on our street."

Turner says Saturdays gun buyback event was a success, and they are planning for at least two more soon.

"If we can remove a few of these guns that would have been used in a crime, then the initiative is worth it," said Turner.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> "We are winning. We will win. All will be well." -- Michael Malice


https://twitter.com/SuckBoyTony1/sta...13892398714880

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...89049514655744

----------


## Occam's Banana

The white pill summarized in a single meme:

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ABC/status/1614441971019390978

----------

